# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [28-09-17] Ultimate Multi Tool v2 - QcFire v1.2 - Mi Account, Mi6, Vivo V7+ and more

## mohamed73

*We are please to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 QcFire v1.2
Innovative and Intelligent*    *Supported Brands*
- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- LG
- Micromax
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiaomi
- YU
- ZTE   *Supported CPUs for Auto Detection*
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   *Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:*
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   *Mi Account Reset New Method*
- No more Relocks
- Add your Own Account
- Universal Solution, Shall work on all new Versions / Models
- NO Need of so called SPECIAL FILES etc. 
- Just Remove Mi Account like you did before by clilcking Reset Mi Acc button.
- When asked for YES/NO in next prompt, select YES if your phone has been already relocked.
- After phone reboots, confirm by connecting to WIFI / Cellular Data.  *Tested Devices:*
- Mi Max
- Mi Max 2
- Mi 5
- Mi 5s
- Mi 6
- Redmi 3s
- Redmi 4x   _Added Support for:_  *Xiami Mi 6*
- Read Firmware
- Write Firmware
- Format FS
- Reset Mi Account  *ZTE Axon 7 Mini*
- Read Firmware
- Write Firmware
- Format FS
- Reset FRP
- Reset Google Locks  *Vivo V7 Plus*
- Read Firmware
- Write Firmware
- Format FS
- Reset FRP
- Reset Google Locks   *Updated Internal Loaders*   *Other Minor Improvements*    *IMPORTANT From now, you must use only latest module to update Card when required.
Like for example, as the QcFire Module is latest, you must use QcFire to update card when required. *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO      ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR      ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE      RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE      DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND      SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## asdsami

السلام عليكم

----------


## ZINOU2000

السلام عليكم

----------

